# vigilante



## Costas (Nov 5, 2012)

Ορισμοί
Το Magenta αποδίδει: _αυτόκλητος προστάτης της έννομης τάξης_. Σωστή νομίζω η περιγραφή, μόνο που όταν η αγγλική λέξη έχει θέση επιθέτου, χρειάζεται κάποια απόδοση. Και επίσης, ακόμα και σαν ουσιαστικό είναι περιγραφή και όχι μονολεκτική απόδοση.
Ο γούγλης το βγάζει συνήθως αμετάφραστο [1][2] ή με διάφορες άλλες ονομασίες, παραπλήσιες, ανάλογα με το αν ο χρήστης του όρου βλέπει με καλό ή κακό μάτι το πράγμα: π.χ. το "αυτόκλητος" του Ματζέντα θα το χρησιμοποιήσει άνετα κάποιος που αποδοκιμάζει το πράγμα, ενώ τα π.χ. ενεργοί πολίτες, πολιτοφυλακές, αυθόρμητες ομάδες προστασίας υποδηλώνουν αποδοχή. Και το 'αυτοοργανωμένοι' είναι κοντά, αλλά το έχουν καπαρώσει οι εξ αριστερών ορμώμενοι, για άλλου είδους δραστηριότητες. Σε άλλες (;) εποχές υπήρχαν και οι 'αγαναχτισμένοι πολίτες'. Έπειτα μας προέκυψαν οι αγαναχτισμένοι του Συντάγματος, που ήταν πάλι άλλου παπά βαγγέλιο, αφού ήταν αγαναχτισμένοι με τους πολιτικούς εγκληματίες του Κράτους και όχι με τους κοινούς εγκληματίες ή κάποιους διαδηλωτές.
Problem!


----------



## bernardina (Nov 5, 2012)

Costas said:


> Ο γούγλης το βγάζει συνήθως αμετάφραστο [1][2] ή με διάφορες άλλες ονομασίες, παραπλήσιες, ανάλογα με το αν ο χρήστης του όρου βλέπει με καλό ή κακό μάτι το πράγμα:


Ή και απλώς μεταγραμμένο.
Πρόμπλεμ, ιντίντ...


----------



## Costas (Nov 5, 2012)

Σωστά! Επίσης συγγενής η έννοια της αυτοδικίας, και, από λεξική άποψη, η επαγρύπνηση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 5, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω για τον βιτζιλάντη, πάντως ο βιτζιλαντισμός έχει καμιά ευρηματάκια του στο ιντερνέτι (μετρημένα στα δάχτυλα του χεριού από κάπως πιο έγκυρες πένες, μόνο, όμως).


----------



## Palavra (Nov 5, 2012)

Θυμάμαι ότι το έχω δει ως «εκδικητής», αλλά δεν θυμάμαι πού. Είναι βέβαια προβληματικό, καθώς δεν περιλαμβάνει το πριν αλλά μόνο το μετά (δηλαδή δεν περιλαμβάνει την έννοια του αυτοδιορισμένου φύλακα της γειτονιάς). Εσύ θέλεις απόδοση-ομπρέλα, ή το θέλεις για συγκεκριμένη χρήση;


----------



## nickel (Nov 5, 2012)

Αυτόκλητος τιμωρός;


----------



## sarant (Nov 5, 2012)

Ούτε αυτό, διότι δεν μπορείς να τιμωρείς προκαταβολικά. Βιτζιλάντης, απαλλαγμένο από κάθε ετυμολογική διαφάνεια, κάνει τη δουλειά!


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 5, 2012)

Άμα είναι, πάντως, περισσότεροι του ενός φτιάχνουν και μια ομάδα περιφρούρησης της τάξης. ;)


----------



## Costas (Nov 5, 2012)

Στη δική μου περίπτωση δεν ξέρω πώς θα το βάλω· μπορεί ακόμα και εθνοφύλακας, αν βεβαιωθώ ότι αντιστοιχεί ιστορικά σε αυτό (πρόκειται για βιβλίο που αφορά την ελληνική ιστορία). Αλλά το έθεσα φυσικά γενικότερα, για να υπάρχει, αφού είναι φανερό πως η χρήση απαιτεί μια λέξη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 5, 2012)

Η πλάκα είναι ότι φαίνεται να έχει διαμορφωθεί μια διαδικτυακή περσόνα, ο «Προκόπης Βιτζιλάντης», στον οποίο αποδίδονται διάφορα χαρακτηριστικά που συσχετίζονται με τα δύο ονόματα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 5, 2012)

Μια και συλλέγουμε, υπάρχει και ο *άγρυπνος τιμωρός*, με την προφανή αντιστοιχία στο πρώτο σκέλος.


----------



## Costas (Nov 5, 2012)

Κι ένα *οργισμένοι πολίτες* του Ναυπάκτου Ιεροθέου (Αυγή)


----------



## daeman (Nov 6, 2012)

...
Ίσως να ταιριάζουν σε μερικές περιπτώσεις οι *αυτόκλητοι τοποτηρητές* (*β*. αντικαταστάτης στην άσκηση μιας κοσμικής εξουσίας) - της δικαστικής και της εκτελεστικής - αν δεν μπερδεύονται με τις άλλες δυο σημασίες του τοποτηρητή, την ιερατική και κυρίως του ξενόφερτου δερβέναγα. Αν και ίσως να προτιμούσα τη σύμφραση *αυτόκλητοι προστάτες* (1α, 2α, 2β).
self-appointed watchdogs


----------



## nickel (Nov 6, 2012)

Προσπαθώ να καταλάβω τι δουλειά έκανε παλιά ο επαγρυπνητής — κάτι σαν άγρυπνος φρουρός στις γραμμές της Αριστεράς.


----------



## daeman (Nov 6, 2012)

Watchdog, μαντρόσκυλο, μη φύγει αρνί απ' το μαντρί, μη βγει μανάρι απ' τη γραμμή, γιατί το μοναχό τ' αρνί το τρώει ο λύκος.
Και το typo μου μόλις τώρα: *e*παγρυπνητής ( = ηλάγρυπνος).


----------



## Costas (Nov 6, 2012)

Να μια χρήση του όρου στα αγγλικά πολύ πρόσφατη και απολύτως...προοδευτική, όπως λέμε: Harassers of Women in Cairo Now Face Wrath of Vigilantes (ΝΥΤ). Και μάλιστα η λεζάντα της φωτογραφίας λέει: A *self-appointed* citizens patrol that tries to protect women on Cairo’s streets...
Το θέμα είναι: σ' αυτή την περίπτωση βάζεις το "αυτόκλητος"; Δηλ., εντέλει, το αυτόκλητος έχει οριστικά και αμετάκλητα αρνητική χροιά; Αυτός είναι ο λόγος που με ενδιαφέρει ο όρος "αυτοοργανωμένος".


----------



## Zann (Nov 6, 2012)

Costas said:


> Το θέμα είναι: σ' αυτή την περίπτωση βάζεις το "αυτόκλητος"; Δηλ., εντέλει, το αυτόκλητος έχει οριστικά και αμετάκλητα αρνητική χροιά; Αυτός είναι ο λόγος που με ενδιαφέρει ο όρος "αυτοοργανωμένος".



Θα συμφωνούσα ότι είναι αρνητική. Κι επίσης:

Αυτόκλητος.
Έσπευσε να [συμφωνήσει/διαφωνήσει/κριτικάρει].
Ο συμπαθής κος Τάδε.
Νεόκοπος συγγραφέας.

Όλες αυτές τις λέξεις και εκφράσεις τις ακούω και τις διαβάζω συνήθως να χρησιμοποιούνται με έμμεσα αρνητική έως κοροϊδευτική χροιά. Ακόμα και το "μα μου είναι πολύ συμπαθής η κα. Δείνα, δεν θέλω να διαφωνήσω μαζί της" συνήθως λέγεται με ένα ανεπαίσθητο ύφος ανωτερότητας.

Το vigilante το είχα αποδώσει αυτεκδικητής τη μόνη φορά που το πέτυχα, πιστεύοντας ότι στα κύρια χαρακτηριστικά της έννοιας πέρα από την τοπικότητα και την αυτοργάνωση, υπάρχει και μια τάση εκδίκησης και αυτοπροστασίας μιας μικρής κοινωνίας. Τουλάχιστον στο κείμενο εκεί έβγαζε νόημα. Τώρα συμφωνώ με τον Sarant: ο βιτζιλάντης (και η βιτζιλάντισσα, και οι βιτζιλάντες, και ο βιτζιλαντισμός).


----------



## Costas (Nov 7, 2012)

Πάντως ο (Έλληνας) συγγραφέας μου το θέλει "επαγρυπνούντες φύλακες" ή "άγρυπνοι φύλακες".


----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2012)

Οι «άγρυπνοι φύλακες» είναι το πλησιέστερο στη βασική σημασία της λέξης.

Να προσθέσω ότι καλό όνομα για οργάνωση τέτοιων φυλάκων είναι «οι Κέρβεροι».


----------



## Earion (Nov 16, 2012)

Σε τρικάκια που πέφτουν αυτές τις μέρες έξω από το Πολυτεχνείο, Πατησίων, έως Ομόνοια, πέφτει το σύνθημα:

«Αντιφασίστες πολιτοφύλακες σε κάθε γειτονιά»​

Προφανώς έχουν κατά νου εθελοντές που θα σταθούν αντιμέτωποι στους ήδη ενεργούς νεοναζήδες βιτζιλάντηδες. Στους τελευταίους είχα αναφερθεί παλιότερα:

οι αγρυπνούντες (vigilantes) πουλούν και προστασία.​

Αλλά είχαμε κάνει πριν από καιρό μια παραπλήσια συζήτηση εκεί, όπου ο Δόκτορας έριξε στο τραπέζι και τον όρο
πολιτοφύλακες  και την απόδοση βιτζιλάντηδες. Δεν με ανατριχιάζουν οι βιτζιλάντηδες (γλωσσικά). Ας τους κρατήσουμε, αν δεν υπάρξει καλύτερη έμπνευση. Αναρωτιέμαι μάλιστα μήπως έχουν κάποια σχέση το επώνυμο Βιτζηλαίος (ή Βιντζηλαίος).


----------



## Costas (Nov 16, 2012)

OED:

Vigilante<vigilance (επαγρύπνηση) (αυτόκλητοι προστάτες, αυτοοργανωμένοι)
attrib., as vigilance committee (U.S.), a self-appointed committee for the maintenance of justice and order in an imperfectly organized community; hence, vigilance man, work.

Militia (Πολιτοφυλακή)
A military force, esp. the body of soldiers in the service of a sovereign or a state; in later use employed in more restricted sense (= F. milice), to denote a ‘citizen army’ as distinguished from a body of mercenaries or professional soldiers.

Το vigilante με πάει σε δομές πιο χαλαρές από την πολιτοφυλακή-militia. Βέβαια η χρήση του όρου στην πράξη (βλ. τρικάκι) είναι πολύ σημαντικό δεδομένο, ειδικά αν οι δύο (συγγενικές, οπωσδήποτε) έννοιες ταυτιστούν στην πράξη...

Το βιτζιλάντης ούτε θα το έγραφα ούτε θα το έλεγα. Δεν ξέρω τι θα γίνει στο μέλλον, μακρινό ή κοντινό, αλλά προς το παρόν μού φαίνεται εντελώς τεχνητό και εκβιασμένο. Γιατί μπορεί ο γούγλης να δίνει αποτελέσματα, αλλά αν βγω στο δρόμο και το πω σε χίλιους ανθρώπους, Έλληνες, πόσοι θα με καταλάβουν και πόσοι θα μου πουν: "ε; τι 'ν' αυτό;" Τώρα, αν είχα τηλεοπτική εκπομπή κι άρχιζα να το χρησιμοποιώ συστηματικά, μπορεί να έπιανε, γιατί όχι; Δεν είναι ότι με ανατριχιάζει. (άσχετο: εμένα μου θυμίζει όχι τους Βιτζηλαίους αλλά το πουλί βιτσιλιά...)


----------



## nickel (Nov 16, 2012)

Από το νεότερο μεταγραμμένο θα προτιμούσα να πιάσουμε το παλιότερο _βιγλάτορες_, που έχει την ίδια αρχή, και να το ανανοηματοδοτήσουμε.


----------



## daeman (Nov 16, 2012)

Costas said:


> [...](άσχετο: εμένα μου θυμίζει όχι τους Βιτζηλαίους αλλά το πουλί βιτσιλιά...)



Κώστα, βιτσιλιά ή βιτσίλα (ή πνιγαρά, ο χρυσαετός); Γιατί η Βιτσιλιά (μια απ' όλες, της Μεσσαράς, γιατί έχει και στα Λευκά Όρη) είναι στα μέρη που μεγάλωσα - παρέμπ, η ονομασία της πιθανολογείται ότι προέρχεται από το vigilare, δηλαδή Βίγλα. Του βιγλάτορα. 

Edit: Νίκελ, δεν το πιστεύω! Γράφω το ποστ και, καθώς χαζεύω στα πέριξ του Αρκαλοχωρίου (έχω συγγενείς εκεί), αστράφτει ο γλόμπος του _βιγλάτορα_, ρίχνω μια ματιά στο ΛΚΝ και λέω «Μπα, πού να το πειράξεις αυτό;», αλλά το προσθέτω γιατί μ' άρεσε. Και μόλις πατάω το Post, βλέπω τον βιγλάτορά σου και νομίζω πως κάνουνε τα μάτια μου πουλάκια*. Σε καλό μας πια, τέτοιο συντονισμό τόσοι δωμέσα. 
*Τι πουλάκια; Είναι μεγάλες οι βιτσίλες, κι αρπακτικές. Στ' Αρκαλοχώρι, χορεύοντας με τς αρκάλους.


----------



## Earion (Nov 19, 2012)

nickel said:


> Από το νεότερο μεταγραμμένο θα προτιμούσα να πιάσουμε το παλιότερο _βιγλάτορες_, που έχει την ίδια αρχή, και να το ανανοηματοδοτήσουμε.



Όχι, δεν γίνεται, γιατί, όσο και να ειδοποιούν τα λεξικά με το «παρωχ.», το χρησιμοποιούμε και σήμερα, όταν έχουμε διάθεση ν' ανακαλέσουμε μνήμες από την παράδοση. Νά, για παράδειγμα, κάποιος που λέει ότι: Η Σύμη είναι ο βιγλάτορας του Αρχιπελάγους, και υπάρχει και ένας ωραιότατος ξενώνας με αυτό το όνομα στα Άνω Πορόια, κοντά στη λίμνη Κερκίνη σε περιβάλλον ονειρεμένο (το βεβαιώνω από αυτοψία).

Και κάτι ακόμα: να μη συγχέουμε τους βιτζιλάντηδες με τους πολιτοφύλακες. Οι πρώτοι είναι αυτόκλητοι, κι αυτό είναι ουσιώδες χαρακτηριστικό τους. Αντικαθιστούν ή υποκαθιστούν τους θεσμούς. Οι δεύτεροι _είναι_ θεσμός. Έχει διαφορά.


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2012)

Earion said:


> Όχι, δεν γίνεται


Δεν εννοούσα να την αναστήσουμε. Η λέξη είναι ολοζώντανη. Εννοούσα να της προσθέσουμε δεύτερη σημασία, να την εμπλουτίσουμε. Κάτι σαν το _βιώσιμο χρέος_.


----------



## Costas (Nov 19, 2012)

daeman said:


> Κώστα, βιτσιλιά ή βιτσίλα (ή πνιγαρά, ο χρυσαετός); Γιατί η Βιτσιλιά (μια απ' όλες, της Μεσσαράς, γιατί έχει και στα Λευκά Όρη) είναι στα μέρη που μεγάλωσα - παρέμπ, η ονομασία της πιθανολογείται ότι προέρχεται από το vigilare, δηλαδή Βίγλα. Του βιγλάτορα.


Ναι, βιτσίλα, συγνώμη. Πάντως Βιτσιλιά υπάρχει και παραλία (στους Φούρνους), που δεν προσφέρεται για βίγλισμα (είναι χαμηλή). Ωστόσο, για την πιθανή σχέση Βιτσιλιάς και βιτσίλας (αντί για την ετυμολόγηση της πρώτης από τη βίγλα, αν και ίσως το ίδιο το πουλί, όντας αρπαχτικό, να ονομάστηκε έτσι επειδή βιγλίζει από ψηλά...) δες εδώ, όπου η Βιτσιλιά ετυμολογείται από τη φωλιά της βιτσίλας.

Ρε σεις, αν η βιτσιλιά ονομάστηκε έτσι επειδή βιγλίζει, μήπως να τους πούμε βιτσιλιάδες ή βιτσιλάρηδες; ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 19, 2012)

Costas said:


> Ρε σεις, αν η βιτσιλιά ονομάστηκε έτσι επειδή βιγλίζει, μήπως να τους πούμε βιτσιλιάδες ή βιτσιλάρηδες; ;)


Και γιατί όχι βι_τσ_ιλ(ι)άντες/ηδες, να κλείσει ο κύκλος;


----------



## Costas (Nov 19, 2012)

Θα συμφωνούσα, αν το έβαζες κι εσύ με φατσούλα!


----------



## Costas (Jan 14, 2013)

Κι άλλη "καλή" (για μένα) χρήση: and online vigilantes like Anonymous. (ΝΥΤ)


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2013)

άγρυπνοι φρουροί / άγρυπνοι φύλακες του διαδικτύου
βιγλάτορες του διαδικτύου
βιτζιλάντες του διαδικτύου

Απ' την Κική και την Κοκό...


----------



## Costas (Jan 14, 2013)

nickel said:


> Απ' την Κική και την Κοκό...


;; (δεν τα καταφέρνω σήμερα...)


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2013)

Δεν μπορώ να αποφασίσω ποια απόδοση θα προτιμούσα...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 14, 2013)

Τους βιτσιλάντες; (χωρίς φατσούλα, για να πείσω τον Κώστα ότι το εννοώ...)


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2014)

nickel said:


> Αυτόκλητος τιμωρός;





nickel said:


> Μια και συλλέγουμε, υπάρχει και ο *άγρυπνος τιμωρός*, με την προφανή αντιστοιχία στο πρώτο σκέλος.



Την ευθύνη για τις αποστολές των επιστολών ανέλαβε η οργάνωση «Λαϊκοί Τιμωροί».
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231287884

Για την ονομασία των νέων λουλουδιών δεν έχω καμιά ευθύνη, εντάξει;


----------



## daeman (May 8, 2021)

Σημείωση στη μετάφραση του Naked Lunch του Μπάροουζ (μτφ. Γιώργος Γούτας, εκδ. Απόπειρα, 2002, σ. 289):

*Βιτζιλάντης *[...] παρατσούκλι του (σ. 23): Οι *βιτζιλάντηδες *(δηλ. τα οπλισμένα μέλη των Επιτροπών Επαγρύπνησης— *Vigilance Committees*)
ήταν οι *αυτόκλητοι τιμωροί* σε μέρη όπου δεν είχε οργανωθεί ακόμη η αστυνομία, όπως για παράδειγμα στις ακριτικές περιοχές την εποχή
της χρυσοθηρίας (μέσα του 19ου αι.). Στον αμερικάνικο Νότο ήσαν ο φόβος κι ο τρόμος των Νέγρων, κι όποιας άλλης μυστήριας μειονότητας,
διότι θεωρώντας εαυτούς ως την οργή του Θεού γαμούσαν κι έδερναν ασυστόλως. 
Άλλες εκδοχές ελληνικής απόδοσης του Vigilante: *Μπόγιας *(με την παλαιότερη σημασία, του δήμιου), *Τραμπούκος*, *Βιγλάτορας*.

Όπου ο Βιτζιλάντης είναι πρόσωπο του έργου με το παρατσούκλι Vigilante.

Τα έντονα δικά μου.


----------

